# Need a lift??



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

Have have a pair of Air Lift front air bags for 97-06 Jeep Wrangler. Only used about 1 month before trading Jeeps. Located in Central IL. $60.00 (mcsteve57 at hotmail.com)


----------

